# Asda - Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels £2.50



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Asda have got it on offer at the moment, £2.50 for 500ml. It's great stuff


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow good price, do they have wonder wheels acid cleaner on offer?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure, I think it was just the hot wheels that's on offer


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought some! 2x bottles. 

The amount of times I see these threads on detailing world, go to my store to find they either don't have the offer on locally or don't have any stock left. 

I've never tried this purple one. I hear it's pretty hard core? I've got some 25 year old wheels that need a good seeing too.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think it's great stuff, it cleans very well. After its appiled it kind of turns into a gel coating and sticks to the wheel, then turns red like sonax full effect. Only downfall is that sometimes the triggers are a bit naff


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I think it's great stuff, it cleans very well. After its appiled it kind of turns into a gel coating and sticks to the wheel, then turns red like sonax full effect. Only downfall is that sometimes the triggers are a bit naff


Give dodo juice ferrous dueller a try bud, as a wheel cleaner/fallout remover in one, I personally haven't tried anything better. I've tried full affect too, thought DJ was better IMO. But this is a steal at 2.50 :thumb:


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

ASDA also have rainx and antifog for £2.50 each atm


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Wonder wheels is great but the spray isn't up to much. End up with cramp in my hand after doing all 4 wheels!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its no fallout remover looks stunning in use.

Asda periodically rotate offers on different car cleaning stuff tesco also now and again.

Your better with the original Wonder wheels for really manky wheel cleaning.

Have tested this amongst others cannot find my reviews at the minute.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

This is a fall out remover correct? At 2.50 might pick up some from asda as I'm running low on korrosol.


----------



## gpf1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

Bought 5 bottles of the stuff this morning. Smells awful just like the AF Iron Out I normally use and having sprayed one wheel to give it a whirl the 'bleeding' and eventual cleaning effects were just the same. Definitely worth a punt at £2.50 a bottle.


----------



## Lynx40 (Mar 29, 2015)

Just brought 2x bottles along with 3 brushes (1 small detail 1 carpet 1 wheel cleaning brush ) from Asda going to use on my Landrover discovery weather permitting


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

It's even better when you get staff discount on the stuff


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its not a fallout remover if at all not in the same respect as Iron-x and Korrosol.

Have followed the hot wheels with dedicated fallout removers and still had fallout there as indicated with the other fallout removers.

This Hot wheels is red anyway and turns red just on normal dirt rather than fallout, they make sure they don't list it as a fallout remover.

But A cheapish wheel cleaner that looks cool in use.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels Review...










Size used here is the 500ml...
Prices are all over the place with Halfords showing £9.99 for the 500ml
Amazon showing £6.99 and the 750ml for £8.99.
Europarts showing the £750ml for £7.99.

But anyway on with the test...

Fragrance is somewhat like the old stink bombs you used to get decades ago in the glass vials...:lol:

Not that strong mind...:lol:

Giving im sure the rise in comments of is it like Iron-X with the colour as well.

Well we will go over that in the review...:thumb:

So instructions...on the bottle...

Before using ensure wheels are cool to the touch...

Spray Hot Wheels liberally over the surface of the wheel apply to one wheel at a time...

Leave for 5 minutes for product to turn red as it reacts with and dissolves the dirt and brake dust...

Wash off with a strong jet of water or high pressure device, or sponge off with soapy water.

Has a Note: Take care to avoid spraying Hot Wheels onto brake disc and other braking components if possible. ( we all know thats impossible without removing the wheels but i had no detriment to braking performance after i used having certainly hit the discs ).
Also states brushing may be required on heavily soiled or neglected wheels.

So the first wheel is a rear drum braked wheel having covered just under 16k Miles and having only been poked once with a Vikan Long Reach brush and never been removed from the car before in its 7 years...



















Now i sprayed it on...










Left actually for 10 minutes...










Not much of a colour change on what is essentially just muck as no disc brakes on the rear...

Now Rinsed with hose at mains pressure with a cheap adjustable trigger attached...



















Now although cleaner there is still muck left behind as the finger swipe shows...










Now im sure a power washer would have removed all the muck but as post readers of my posts will know its rare i get the power washer out...:lol:

So needing agitation here for the hose... So re applied agitated and hose rinsed removed it all...










Im sure some will ask why is he doing the rear of the wheel to test???
This is due to the fact that the rears are Drums so very little to the wheel face and as such easy to maintain so doing the less reached rear... Dont worry i will do the front disc's later in the review...:thumb:

Now as the rears are off i will do full decontamination and sealant application..

So as mentioned the question has been asked does the Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels decontaminate as Iron-X does????

Well here is the Picture with Iron-X sprayed on...










Dont go getting all excited i can see Iron-X doing its thing still and remember this is a drum brake applied wheel so should be pretty free of iron contamination especially at the rear but i will test again further on, on the front disc wheels...:thumb:

Now the Fronts...

First up...



















So Sprayed on...










Left to dwell for the recommended 5 minutes...:lol:

This time more of a colour change with the Brake Dust...



















Now again Rinsed with just the Hose and trigger at mains pressure...



















Once again the hose is not enough without agitation a simple spray and garden hose down will not do it... Again a power washer would be another matter im sure...:wave:

So apply agitate and rinse at least with a mains pressure rinsing...

Now lets try the other side...










Again this was applied and left for 5 minutes however i then agitated before rinsing with the garden hose and trigger sprayer...

Result was...



















So the Agitation made all the difference, Yes certainly cleans but from my testing its not an elbow grease free wheel clean.
Certainly was not strenuous but did need agitating to remove when rinsing with a hose.
If i remember to i will have a go with a power washer at some point but as said its rare i use a power washer as much i cant be bothered to set it up...:lol:

Amount of product used...
Well I did not weigh at the start...:wall:

But did before doing the front wheels...

The bottle weighed... 538 Grams..

However use varied from 18grams to 25 grams so lets say 25 grams a wheel.

Bottle including trigger minus contents came in at 62 Grams lets be safe and round up to 65grams.

I had already used on the rear twice so lets say actual product comes in at 500grams to make it easy...

So as stated usage can vary but lets go with 25 grams per wheel from a 500gram starting figure.

So easy sum were looking at doing all four wheels on the polo in question 5 times.

As stated this is on these wheels as sizes pattern etc are very varied.

Now with clean wheels lets see about that Iron-X on the fronts...:thumb:

So sprayed onto the front wheels that have been washed with the Hot wheels...



















As you can see we do have iron contamination present so no The Hot wheels does not remove All Iron Contamination if any... Now this was just a brief comparison with some Iron-X not a one wheel with Iron-x and one with the Hot Wheels... Especially as i was mainly testing the cleaning performance of the Hot wheels with and without agitation.

I may possibly try on the Rover in the future as i will have covered about 1200 miles in that in the next 2 weeks so possibly.
*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok while doing an update to Wonder Wheels Hot wheels Review thread...

I Had a bit of a play with the 3 Products Mentioned.

So in the above thread i compared the Hot wheels with the Power washer, rather than a hose pipe and trigger spray to see if you did not need any agitation to remove all the brake dust.

While doing the dirty wheels...



















I tried just the power washer, on wheels that have been treated with FK1000P a few weeks back.

Swipe test result...










After treating with the Hot wheels no agitation the swipe test gave...










Now although i dont have a picture of the wheel cleaned with the Bilberry as it was a on the spot test not expecting much, i was very surprised.

Namely while the Hot wheels sat for 5 mins i went to the other side wheel and sprayed the bilberry on, this is a week solution as such at 1 part bilberry to 16 water if i remember correctly.

So as you will know for any who have tried bilberry it runs off and dries fast.
I did not do another spray and agitate i just left the first spray while i jetted the Hot Wheels side.

I returned to the Bilberry side and greeted with pretty much dried on bilberry, I power washed off.

Not expecting much i did the finger swipe as shown in above pics.
However i had to do several times and even then i could barely see anything left behind and certainly nothing that the camera would pic up....:doublesho

Very surprised with that and as i had been testing the face of the alloy i later did all the wheel backs with the bilberry and the large wheel woolie. ( Now if only they would do just the Large Wheel Woolie at a good price...:lol: )

So another thing i tested was the question again of will Hot wheels do the same as Iron-X it certainly smells similar but still inconclusive.

Here we go...

So wheel condition after 1250 Miles...










One cleaned with Hot wheels and agitated.
Using 34 grams of product.










One cleaned with Iron-X and agitated.
Using 22 grams of product.










Now re application of Iron-X on the one Already treated with Iron-X.










Stil showing contamination... but a rather light shade and i personally would not use Iron-X in this way as a wheel cleaner i use it after a wash to decontaminate to get the stuff off that a normal wash does not remove and for me better use of the products merits.
So for me no surprise that not all the contamination has been removed after all i feel most was wasted stripping brake dust that can be removed far more cheaply.

Now Iron-X used on the Wheel already washed with the Hot Wheels.



















Now for me having seen in the real world so to speak the Colour of the Iron-X on the Hot Wheels cleaned wheel is a good deal darker, so for me personally i see that as more contaminants been dissolved and held in suspension im no chemist mind...:lol:

Hot Wheels may remove some Additional iron contamination im just not sure but certainly for me not to the level i get with Iron-X and at this point i had run out of wheels to test...:lol:...:wave:*


----------

